# Giordano Libero 1.6



## fitnessRider

View attachment 279334

View attachment 279333


I bought this bike beginning of last summer for $350 and I am really happy with its look, performance and price. I was on a strict budget plus that included everything else like the helmet etc, which would be needed. This was the onlything that came close.

I also like the comments I have had owning it. I assembled it myself, and the first ride out I had issues with the gears not shifting properly. A guy in our group is a Local bike shop mechanic, he took a look at it, and in 10 minutes had me fixed up, he told me just to ride it as is, for at least 100 miles, and then bring it into the shop, for a tune up. 

This bike is great, I usually ride 2-3 times a week 25 miles on weekdays and on the weekends with my cycle club members (30-40 miles) and it's held up wonderfully. Stock it weighs 24lbs. I would def. recommend this bike to someone who is just getting into cycling, and is broke or for someone that does it occasionally to stay fit, or is not sure if they want to stay into the sport.

I took it for a tune up about one month after owning it, and putting enough miles on it, & at the first ride after the tune up i felt a big different on the bike. It got lot smoother than before, and now shifts reliably.

About 2-3 months after owning it, I upgraded the pedals tires and brakes(white apex) first and it was like a much better bike. Next month after that, the wheels(vulettas from bike island) total my upgrades cost about $145.00 . I also changed the tape to red, it looks nice in white, but it gets dirty quickly. An those changes alone dropped the bike weight to 20.5lbs.

I Just completed a 55 miles ride (local Tour de event) and the bike def. got good praise from other riders with "pro" bikes.

If your looking for any bike under 400 I don't think you will find better, unless its used.


----------



## PJ352

Nice bike. Glad you're enjoying it and road riding in general. 

I'd just caution those considering this bike that it's only offered in 50, 56 and 61 cm's. Very large gaps in sizing, so odds are good it won't be a good fit for a number of cyclists. And buying online with no chance to test ride beforehand, the results are a guess.


----------



## CannonCyclist

That's a good looking bike and I'm glad to see you taking for tours.


----------



## Roland44

fitnessRider said:


> If your looking for any bike under 400 I don't think you will find better, unless its used.


True! Very nice bike and what a great price you got it for


----------



## mikerp

Great start, keep it up and put in the miles.


----------



## otaner142

I know that im a little late to reply your post but i want to say that i have the same bike ! And yes its a good deal ! One question ... What brakes are those ? Also did you had any problem installing them ? I already installed red tape to the handlebars, and bought a new set of brakes(SRAM apex) and i had trouble fitting them. Also im planning to upgrade the tires, fork and seat post.


----------



## czuber

350! That looks like a nice bike. I googled this bike and your pic shows up first on the google search pretty cool.


----------



## stirb

Picked up this bike as well, when I got it they forgot my pedals and front quick release and the front brakes were pretty jacked up. I took pedals and quick release from my MTB while they ship them to me. But I tuned it up and took it out for a 20 mile trip, it held up well, no problems, some gear switching problems but nothing major. Im going to end up taking the bike into the LBS due to the front brakes not wanting to line up(left side keeps going into the rim). White tape around the bars is nice but does get dirty pretty much as soon as you touch it, BUT you can clean them with soap and water and a toothbrush. For 400 bucks its a steal as a starting bike. I will be adding upgrades to it of course but for now its going to suit me well.


----------



## Regatta_NYC

All -

This is my first post, so hello all! I decided to get into cycling 2 months ago and decided to start w/ a very cheap bike to start. I also purchased the Giordano road bike for ~$350 Amazon.com: Giordano Libero 1.6 White/Red Men's Road Bike-700c: Sports & Outdoors The bike has been SURPRISINGLY good thus far and rides great - although I have nothing to compare it to. Since purchasing the bike, I have added: (1) SRAM Apex Brake calipers with Kool-Stop pads, (2) Shimano R500 wheelset, (3) Victoria tires and tubes and (4) other misc including: front/rear lights, bottle cages, etc.

I typically ride ~140 miles per week for the last month or so and I'm really enjoying it. For reference, please find a quick snapshot of my current machine: 

View attachment 284598


----------



## soulr1985

*Greetings!*



Regatta_NYC said:


> All -
> 
> This is my first post, so hello all! I decided to get into cycling 2 months ago and decided to start w/ a very cheap bike to start. I also purchased the Giordano road bike for ~$350 Amazon.com: Giordano Libero 1.6 White/Red Men's Road Bike-700c: Sports & Outdoors The bike has been SURPRISINGLY good thus far and rides great - although I have nothing to compare it to. Since purchasing the bike, I have added: (1) SRAM Apex Brake calipers with Kool-Stop pads, (2) Shimano R500 wheelset, (3) Victoria tires and tubes and (4) other misc including: front/rear lights, bottle cages, etc.
> 
> I typically ride ~140 miles per week for the last month or so and I'm really enjoying it. For reference, please find a quick snapshot of my current machine:
> 
> View attachment 284598


Nice looking bike can you provide links if possibly to sites or stores where you bought your upgrades, MUCH appreciated


----------



## Alansglide

I'm just starting to exercise again after breaking my back 2 years ago.
After reading through this thread, I went looking for the Giordano bike.It seems Amazon has raised their price on the bike by $100. I searched around, and finally found a dealer about an hours drive away , who was still selling the bikes for $325.

I purchased it and started riding every day(about 200 miles total) .I am really enjoying ,not only the exercise, but the whole experience of riding 
Anyway, I made a few changes, different stem,wheels and tires, and lowered the weight to 22 pounds

Here is what she looks like now.


----------



## cycletaurus

I have been riding for a few years now using a mountain bike that I modified slightly. I am now however tired of those road bike guys flying past me when I feel I am cranking it and so I plan to upgrade and this bike caught my eye. Your review and those below actually helped me make up my mind. I want to upgrade it from the start with the wheels and brakes you mentioned but require more details.

Are these the wheels you are talking about:
Amazon.com: ZeroLite Road Comp Wheel Set, 700C, Black: Sports & Outdoors

And are these the SRAM Apex brakes you mentioned:
http://www.amazon.com/SRAM-Apex-Bra...&keywords=sram+caliper+set&tag=donations09-20

Do you have anymore ideas about what else will reduce the weight of the bike.


----------



## Craigmri

*Bought a Libero 1.6 for my Son*

I dont have much to add other than I recently bought this bike for my 20 year old son and he loves it. We did a 21 mile ride this past Sunday and he is in love with Cycling now. Excellent buy!

Craig




cycletaurus said:


> I have been riding for a few years now using a mountain bike that I modified slightly. I am now however tired of those road bike guys flying past me when I feel I am cranking it and so I plan to upgrade and this bike caught my eye. Your review and those below actually helped me make up my mind. I want to upgrade it from the start with the wheels and brakes you mentioned but require more details.
> 
> Are these the wheels you are talking about:
> Amazon.com: ZeroLite Road Comp Wheel Set, 700C, Black: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> And are these the SRAM Apex brakes you mentioned:
> Amazon.com: SRAM Apex Brake Caliper Set: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Do you have anymore ideas about what else will reduce the weight of the bike.


----------



## cycletaurus

Thanks.
Does anyone else have any suggestions.
I like the fact that I am getting a road bicycle this reasonable and just want to make all the changes from the get go.


----------



## FollowTheTrainCJ

Hi, I am also thinking of getting this bike from Amazon. I like all of the positive reviews. My only issue is I can't decide if I need the 20" or the 22" size!


----------



## emptysquare

I have the same question, I'm a 5'8" man of typical proportions.

Also, is it possible to fit a rear rack on this bike?


----------



## robrin2014

HEAVY! did a little research on this bike, and unfortunately production much have changed at some point and it's much heavier than stated in most reviews which list it at 23lbs, Costco lists it as 32lbs http://www.costco.ca/Stoneridge®-Giordano-Libero-1.6--Road-Bicycle.product.100103200.html. When I read this I thought it must be a mistake and contacted the manufacturer, the response I got was that the 43cm is 27.5lbs! so yeah really not the best entry bike. I'm guessing on average these things weigh 30-36lbs now for the mens versions


----------

